# another horse id like if you guys cheak out!!!!!



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

IMHO he is a really pretty horse, and looks like a great jumper, but for 14 years of age the price seems a tad bit high. 
Also, it does not specify if he's registered or not...if he's not registered he definately isn't worth 45k.

I'd really like to see more information on the horse, a good conformation photo, his pedigree, and so on.

I love the way how he takes the jumps though...he seems like he can jump really good, and would make a great show horse.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL...Guess i'm still having sticker shock! :shock: :lol: :lol: 

I know that around here a vehicle is a large investment...and I get the opinion of a mechanic...

Do you have a trainer to help you with your decision or are you winging it by yourself?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

He seems like a cute guy, and has a very nice jump. But, he's not worth $45000, in my opinion. I would need to see a confo shot to really tell.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks pretty good.  I don't think he is worth $45,000 though.  I do need to see more confo pics so I can get a good look @ him. Nice jumping photos, though. Looks like he's willing.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I like him a lot more than the last one you posted, but more information would help... as well as a conformation shot.

He has a nice jump and I think 45k is a okay price for him, depending on his experience, and you can probably get it down a little more as well. How firm are they? Or have you not contacted them yet?

And I'd be absolutely shocked if this horse isn't registered


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Supermane said:


> I like him a lot more than the last one you posted, but more information would help... as well as a conformation shot.
> 
> He has a nice jump and I think 45k is a okay price for him, depending on his experience, and you can probably get it down a little more as well. How firm are they? Or have you not contacted them yet?
> 
> And I'd be absolutely shocked if this horse isn't registered


Agreed


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes WAY better then that TB. hes really pretty. i agree to that if he isnt registered $45,000 is a bit much for him. id also like more info and convo shots. then we can determine if hes worth $45,000.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He had a really nice jump. I do like him better than the other horse you showed, but here are some concerns i have.

1. they have no confo shot. If someone is selling a horse, yes seeing them jump is nice, but you cannot get a feel for the horse or how they really look without a confo shot.

2. They description is very limited. It says nothing about his temperment, if he has any vices, how he is with leading, vet, farrier etc, or if he's UTD on his shots and everything else.

3. He's currently 14 years old. He's not old, but he's not exactly very young either. If you did buy him for the 45k, how much more could you get out of him competition wise? You'll have to worry about arthritis and everything else and he gets older.

I don't know what kind of horse you're looking for, or your price range, but would you consider getting a younger horse to train him? Or maybe a younger horse that doesn't have as much show experience? I'm sure you'll get more years out of a younger less show experienced horse than an older one. that's JMHO and you can take it as it is, or not. It's up to you.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

well right now we are looking for an exprience eq/hunter horse so i can qualify for stuff so i can foucus on 3'6 medals in the next two years.....but i will be on a different horse for that'

our price range is 100,000 under


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

xoLivxo said:


> well right now we are looking for an exprience eq/hunter horse so i can qualify for stuff so i can foucus on 3'6 medals in the next two years.....but i will be on a different horse for that'
> 
> our price range is 100,000 under


Well then if you get more information on the horse and get confo shots and maybe a video of how he moves and you like all of it, then go ahead and get him.

Just a question, after you use him to qualify, do you plan on keeping him or selling him again? If you don't plan on keeping him, couldn't you just lease a horse instead?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think that a horse that has been winning needs a great pedigree, I would only really look as that as a deciding factor if the horse was green or still a foal.

As for only having only jumping pictures I wouldn't think of that as a odd. The jumping classes in hunter shows are more important to win so a lot of people will only put up jumping pictures and skimp on the conformation shots. 
I'm sure if you ask they will have some available they also have a video on request, which is always a good thing.

And since he is showing he needs to be UTD on everything, so I wouldn't be worried about that either.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't like his conformation and he's too old to be 45,000.


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

I quite like him. If you are after something that has been there and done a bit and is still winning 14 is a good age most top horses are around this age, arent they? and as for the price and pedigree I wouldnt be worried if he is not reg although I would be suprised and the price is in the lower range of what you are looking to spend. 
so really couldnt hurt to get a closer look I think.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I think his age is fine.
I'd be more skeptical if he was younger.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

xoLivxo said:


> well right now we are looking for an exprience eq/hunter horse so i can qualify for stuff so i can foucus on 3'6 medals in the next two years.....but i will be on a different horse for that'
> 
> our price range is 100,000 under


 :shock: Wow. Wish I had that kind of moolah.
You can get a much better horse for that kind of money.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

45k :!: :!: 

Um if your willing to pay it.

He is nice, although thats alil too much...in my opinion!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

It's really hard to study his conformation when there's obstacles in the way, however, I would be careful about putting someone else's horse online for other people to pick apart without their permission.

While some people may not care, some people may and excluding the respect factor, it could turn into a pretty ugly situation were they to find out and not approve.

If someone is confident in their horse, they should have no problem agreeing to letting you ask other people for their opinions, much as they should agree to a pre-vet exam.

Please note that I am not replying to any one person or seller, just making a statement in general.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

This horse IS online already at equine.com. It's public site, so nothing wrong here with critique (especially done so nicely, I'd refer you to FuglyHorse for REAL critique of posting for sale horses  ).


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i think he is cute! 

and if you are investing that much i would assume that you are going to look at the horse and get a video/more pics and obviously ride him ... anywho i think hes cute and has a great cute look ... 14 is a good age cause he has been there done that by then and most likely he is solid.


----------



## country_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

14 isn't too old but if u keep him for a year or 2 and sell him u will not get no where near all your money back. and i think that 40k is to dear for him. it would be a different story if he was a warmblood but he is a hanovarian.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

country_girl said:


> 14 isn't too old but if u keep him for a year or 2 and sell him u will not get no where near all your money back. and i think that 40k is to dear for him. it would be a different story if he was a warmblood but he is a hanovarian.


Hanoverians are warmbloods and they are extremely common hunter/jumper horses. They are one of my personal favorites.

Edit: Plus, we have a 15.2 hh one that's 16 and can still do the 3' (He can go higher, but they only do it occasionally) without a problem. His price will probably decrease, but I think that almost always happens when you buy a trained horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would keep looking. I'm surprised at the little amount of information on the horse. I would think if one were serious enough about selling the horse there would be more.

Have you gone out and seen the horse yet?


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

i may be wrong but it looks like he's got on a harsh bit and double reins? 
that's a little iffy for me. I like snaffle-mouthed horses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

saraequestrian said:


> i may be wrong but it looks like he's got on a harsh bit and double reins?
> that's a little iffy for me. I like snaffle-mouthed horses.


Another good point. A big part of photos in a sales add. I know some horses are switched into different bits for showing, but I much rather see a horse going round in a snaffle than all that useless gear (Hunter BS equipment). One of my BIG pet peeves.


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

He is a nice eq horse from the looks of it. But his jump is not fantastic for hunter. It's nice for Eq b/c it's flat, so easier to stay with. But for a TOP hunter you want more roundness throughout the entire body rather than just the neck. 
I am not too worried about the bit. Watching that Maclay Medal show on Animal Planet I think nearly every rider rode in a palham, so it's seems like it would deffinately not be out of place. The horse may not even need that bit but if it's the norm in the ring then that's what he goes in.
45,000 isn't an insane amount for a horse of that quality but you would wish he was a tad younger.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone at my barn almost made it into the Maclay, but her horse got super sick and couldn't get her the last point. Many of those horses are in double reins and I've seen a few of the riders wearing double spurs.

However, eq requires a lot more control of the horse than hunter, IMO. You really have to be able to add or step up to get the amount of stride required. I've been on horses that have used double reins for shows and regular snaffles at home. Although, I agree that it isn't exactly desirable.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

100,000!? Dear god, I would love to see your house.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^uh my house is....a...house? haha

and i didnt mean like 100,000...i need to re-word that

anything under 100,000


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL I think she meant your house must be a pretty nice size if you can afford that expensive of a horse. :lol:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

haha yeah i know


----------

